# Startseite bei Servlets



## aemik (21. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei mich mit Web Applikationen vertraut zu machen. Hierzu eine Frage:
Ich habe eine index.html Startseite. Über Formulare kann ich über den Klick auf einen Button, Informationen an den Server schicken und bekomme eine neue Html Seite zurück.

Wie schaff ich es, dass gleich zu Beginn, wenn die Adresse im Browser aufgerufen wird, eine Anfrage an den Server geschickt wird und die html Datei generiert wird?

Danke,
aemik


----------



## gex (22. Okt 2008)

Hallo

Kannst du mal ein paar Informationen posten (HTML,JSP,Servlet, web.xml), was du bis jetzt genau hast.

Dann schauen wir mal weiter.

Gruss


----------



## HLX (23. Okt 2008)

aemik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie schaff ich es, dass gleich zu Beginn, wenn die Adresse im Browser aufgerufen wird, eine Anfrage an den Server geschickt wird und die html Datei generiert wird?



Schreib mal das URL-Mapping des Servlets in die Welcome File List der web.xml. Oder erstelle ein URL-Mapping für das Servlet, dass auf "index.jsp" reagiert.


----------

